# Ricky Rubio sues his own club!



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.talkbasket.net/news/ricky-sues-joventut.html



> Rising star Ricky Rubio filed a lawsuit against his team in order to put pressure on them and reduce his 6 million dollar buyout clause. 18 year old Rubio bases his claims on the gap between his salary (aprox 70.000 euro) and the amount Joventut demands to release him, set on a contract that has 2 more years left and was signed when he was only 15.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I can't see this working at all. It doesn't seem to me like he has a case.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Signed when he was 15? The team who drafts him can pay, or he can ****ing play 2 more games and wait. There are a lot of guys who would kill to be getting paid $70,000 at 15.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Signed when he was 15? The team who drafts him can pay, or he can ****ing play 2 more games and wait. There are a lot of guys who would kill to be getting paid $70,000 at 15.


the team that drafts him can't pay. an nba team can't pay more than 500,000 towards the buyout(i think 500,000 is right, but it may even be a little lower). so that means rubio would have to pay the rest himself.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> the team that drafts him can't pay. an nba team can't pay more than 500,000 towards the buyout(i think 500,000 is right, but it may even be a little lower). so that means rubio would have to pay the rest himself.


In that case, that's ****ing crazy. In the NHL I'm pretty sure you just throw money at the Russian club and you get their player. 

If you draft a kid under contract, you should be able to pay it out with club money. Pretty stupid to put a cap on it.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The teams can also use the M.L.E. or L.L.E. to acquire him if need be as well.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Well... you can't exactly sign a contract most places when you're 15... so they may be able to construct a case.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Signing a pro contract at age 15 is not uncommon in Europe. Rubio does have a case as his salary and the amount of buy-out are not in correlation. It was dumb by Rickys father to ever accept it but the team really hasn't been fair in this case either and offering to half the buyout indicates that even they know the buyout can be challenged. But it's a signed contract nevertheless so who knows. This puts the club in difficult position too. If they refuse to settle this it will make it difficult for them to lock up any spanish young players in the future and mess up the franchise.

Rickys buyout will be settled for sure. Nobody wins if this doesn't get solved.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

The fact that Rubio was 15 at the time probably won't be that much of a factor - I'm sure his dad signed on too, and there are laws in place that will prevent that from being an issue. The bigger problem for the team, and the reason why Rubio probably has a pretty good shot at winning this case is the buy out being so much higher than his salary (as mentioned above). If those don't match up, the contract looks like one of adhesion, with the buy out not just compensating the team (what it should be doing), but rather punishing Rubio monetarily (which is illegal).


----------

